# Two Questions...



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

hmm...i'd have to say anon just hates you, that's why they don't change the color when you click on it.

that, and cheap graphics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

lol okay, so are silver anons completetely non see through or not?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

that would be a good question for the anon customer service staff!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

you sir are a genieus

edit- do they even have an official website?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

genius, even :cheeky4: 

and i'm not sure...they don't pay me enough around here to have _all_ the answers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

luckily we've got god, i mean, google...

does anon have an official website?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

you sir are even more of a genius then before


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

you sir, need to realize that is a woman. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

sorry sir, I mean ma'am. and by the way, does anyone have these goggles? or any by Anon?


----------

